# Kitchen reach range at counters



## pmarx (Dec 5, 2012)

Is the standard +/- 1" contertop overhang not permitted at a standard 24" deep base cabinet when the reach range to an electrical outlet must comply with ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003 308.3.2? Is the countertop overhang included in the obstructed high side reach range? Thanks.


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 5, 2012)

pmarx,

According to the 2003 Edition of ANSI/ICC  A117.1, *Section 308.2.2 = Obstructed High Reach.*

Where a high forward reach is over an obstruction, the clear floor space shall extend beneath the

element for a distance not less than the required reach depth over the obstruction. The high

forward reach shall be 48 inches (1220 mm) maximum where the reach depth is 20 inches

(510 mm) maximum. Where the reach depth exceeds 20 inches (510 mm), the high forward

reach shall be 44 inches (1120 mm) maximum, and the reach depth shall be 25 inches (635 mm)

maximum.

You can exceed the 20 in. (depth) reach range, up to 25 in. max, if you lower the (height)

reach dimension to 44 in.

.


----------

